# problem mit mysql übers netz.



## DP (19. Apr 2005)

hallo,

z.z. lief meine applikation im tomcat inkl. mysql auf einem rechner. 

jetzt will ich die mysql auf ein anderes blech auslagern.

da fängt das gejammer auch schon an: eine gewisse zeit läuft alles wunderbar, dann wird keine connection mehr zu mysql aufgebaut. mysql zählt die aborted clients und aborted connections permanent hoch und schließlich bricht mein tomcat wg. stackoverflow zusammen...

kennt sich hier jemand mit mysql-communication übers netz aus? wäre echt verbunden...

danke


----------



## DP (19. Apr 2005)

nachtrag: connections werden natürlich auch wieder geschlossen.


----------



## Bleiglanz (20. Apr 2005)

verwendest du einen Pool?

>>nachtrag: connections werden natürlich auch wieder geschlossen.

immer? überall? 

slave net timeout
net read timeout
net retry count 
net write timeout

in der my.cnf kontrolliert?

wenn die aborted connections hochgezählt werden, spricht das IMHO für timeouts....(d.h. z.B. connections landen im pool und werden nicht refresht...usw.)


----------



## DP (20. Apr 2005)

jou... immer... habe eine testklasse geschrieben wo das definitiv der fall ist.

das problem hat sich aber schon erledigt: der user user hatte für remote-zugriffe andere werte in max_questions, max_updates und max_connections als über localhost.

die habe ich nun auch auf 0 (also unlimited) gesetzt und fertig 

danke


----------



## bellmann29 (27. Apr 2005)

Hallo,

sollte die Anwendung jedoch längere Zeit keine Connection zu DB benutzen, kann es auch zu einem Timeout kommen. Soll heißen, alle im Pool gehaltenen Verbindungen müssen neu aufgebaut werden. Damit die ganze Sache ohne Probleme funktioniert bietet MySql einen DB-URL-Property an "autoReconnect". Dieser sollte auf "true" gesetzt werden. ...//localhost/myDB?autoReconnect=true?...

Somit können die Connections im Pool wieder aufgebaut werden wenn es ein Server-Timeout gab.

Bis dann


----------



## DP (28. Apr 2005)

super, danke


----------

